# Choice Gear: Scalextric Top Gear Powerlaps Racing Set



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out the latest slot car racing set from Scalextric, an homage to Top Gear that replicates (to a degree) the BBC show's test track including curves with names like Gambon and Hammerhead printed on the track pieces. Looks cool and a great add to our 2010 Gift Guide watch list we've got going.

So why not wait until after Thanksgiving and run this with the gift guide? Griot's Garage, stocking the set this season, suggests the set is a limited run. Yes you could maybe replicate it on your own at a later date but sans the corner labeling and special Stig-emblazoned controllers.

There's only one drawback. No Audis. In fact, with a Ford GT and a Porsche 996 GT3 RS it looks a little like Scalextric is cleaning out leftover cars from Christmas 2007. Still, Audis from Scalextric or Scalextric compatible companies are readily available and we think themed sets like this one are pretty fantastic.

Buy it at Griot's for $199 after jump #1 or check out the Scalextric website after jump #2.

* Top Gear Powerlaps Slot Car Set at Griot's Garage *

* Scalextric *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Found this on the same day on Jalopnik. Now that's some slot track.

* Full Story *


----------

